# Coffee kiosk



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee kiosk

Platform 10, Clapham Junction

United Kingdom

Yes - it surprised me as well, but the current winner of ?Tom?s fave coffee place in London? is a little kiosk on platform 10 at Clapham Junction station.

The pluses:

- It?s tastes great

- It?s fairtrade coffee

- It?s properly made (i.e. they didn?t just ...

More...


----------

